
Visualizing Donald Trump’s network - gloves
https://cambridge-intelligence.com/untangling-hairball-visualizing-donald-trumps-network/
======
ColinWright
I find this completely unreadable - here is a screenshot:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/UnreadableLightGrey.png](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/UnreadableLightGrey.png)

Seriously - why do people do this?

~~~
cjlm
Hi, Christian here from Cambridge Intelligence - I penned this blogpost. Not
sure why the site looks like that in your browser, we don’t see any issues our
end. Are there any warnings in your console? Thanks!

~~~
ColinWright
No errors, default settings, latest Firefox 52.0 (64-bit) on Ubuntu 14.04.5
LTS.

Here's another screen shot, with magnification 300% so you can see the details
of the font:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/UnreadableLightGrey2.png](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/UnreadableLightGrey2.png)

It's the weight of the font that's the problem.

I'd love to know what you're doing that causes this - in part it's problems
like this that lead me not to use any significant styling at all on my site.

You have no contact details in your profile, otherwise I'd've emailed you.

